# Moving to Greece



## maniatis (Oct 16, 2010)

I am planning on moving from the US to Greece sometime in the middle of 2011. I am of greek heritage and speak greek fluently, although my reading and writing skills are only moderate. I have a few questions, and would appreciate some answers.

A) Neighborhoods.... I hear Glyfada, Kiffisia, and Ag. Paraskevi are the neighborhoods with the highest numbers of American expats. Can anyone confirm or deny this? Are there any other such neighborhoods where I can have some familiar culture?

B) Work (Hotels).... I am currently living in Las Vegas and working in the gaming field as a supervisor.... I have some hotel experience limited to 3 years. I will also have an MBA and a Masters in Hotel from UNLV. Does anyone know if these graduate degrees are sought after in the hotel industry, and will I be able to make enough money to live off? I know salaries in Greece are pretty low. Ideally I would like to make 3k+ a month..... Am I aiming too high?

C) Lifestyle.... Are there places and groups where expats hang out? Also does anyone know how the gay life is in Athens? I know there are a number of bars and meeting places, but how out can someone be? I'm assuming it's not like it is in the USA, but don't know any more details.

D) Military.... As it stands now due to my foreign status and age, I would have to serve 45 days and can pay off the rest of my time.... Does anyone have any other suggestions or loopholes that can shorten or eliminate this completely?

Any more information anyone can share with me will be appreciated. I'm starting to make arrangements for my move (assuming a timeframe of May-August). Also would love to make friends with other expats in Greece, so if you want to just write to say hello, please do so!

Thank you.


----------

